# New Patriotic Cars - USAT



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles Ro Supply Company - manufacturer of USA Trains (G-gauge), has released 5 new patriotic refrigerator cars. These are not listed or shown on their website. I recently acquired these at the Train Collectors Association - York Meet on October 24th.


I love the statements ...


R16000 Refrig Car/ White/ Blue Roof/ "The Constitution (is to limit the Federal Government, not the Armerican people)"
R16007 Refrig Car/ White/ Blue Roof/ "Free Men (do not ask permission to bear arms - TJefferson)"
R16486 Refrig Car/ White/ Blue roof/ Liberty Bonds Old Glory
R16487 Refrig Car/ Dk Blue/ Red roof/ Pledge Of Allegiance
R16498 Refrig Car/ White/ Blue roof/ We The People


I will try to post some photos ...
These are in limited quantities ...
A great way to express your patriotic and conservative opinions ...

​


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, NO photos. I am logged-in but can not access my first class storage space. It will not accept my current password... oh well

What has become of this site?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard;

Perhaps Kevin Strong will see your post and help with the problem. He did something similar for me a couple of years ago, but I saved it as a favorite, so now I only access the storage space via favorites. That is, I no longer know the work around.

Hope you get some assistance,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have been selling quite well for us. Going to take some to Train Fest

http://www.reindeerpass.com/R16007-Free-Men-Patriotic-Car.aspx


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos!

http://www.usatrains.com/r16000.html

http://www.usatrains.com/r16007.html

http://www.usatrains.com/r16486.html

http://www.usatrains.com/r16487.html

http://www.usatrains.com/r16498.html


I like them! a couple of them will be going on my Christmas list..
Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Richard Weatherby said:


> Charles Ro Supply Company - manufacturer of USA Trains (G-gauge), has released 5 new patriotic refrigerator cars. These are not listed or shown on their website. I recently acquired these at the Train Collectors Association - York Meet on October 24th.
> 
> 
> I love the statements ...
> ...


Historical, patriotic...yes indeed.
personally, ive never been one for non railroad paint schemes. football teams, Disney, Halloween, Christmas etc.

One need not be conservative to appreciate the Constitutional language.
Of course, as to 'limiting government', there was a time when it was propounded that Congress and the federal government had no business building roads, regulating child labor, and many other issues for the common good, not to mention avoiding having 50 separate governments.

Didnt they have one commemorating the civil war?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

total wrecker, thank you for the pics, I will certainly be ordering at least 2, thanks again. Nick jr


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard Weatherby said:


> Sorry, NO photos. I am logged-in but can not access my first class storage space. It will not accept my current password... oh well
> 
> What has become of this site?


Richard,
There's a whole thread on 'can't access my first class member space" which has been going on for weeks.

The workaround is to attach the photos as files as you enter the message. If you scroll down, you'll see "Additional options" with "Attach Files". That opens a 'manage attachments' window that lets you upload photos. (The one below is out of the thread - I saved it to my desktop.)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH has a neat NS locomotive in their new catalog. Here's the real one, there's looks the same in the catalog. Also a freight car and caboose with the same paint scheme.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you open your attachment before posting your reply you can insert them in the post too. I opened your attached for this. John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank Guys for keeping this post alive. When I posted it, I could not even find the post and thought it was deleted as advertising. I appreciate all the posts on finding my photos. Now that the holidays are done for now, I will look into getting back in via FTP. Many Thanks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> If you open your attachment before posting your reply you can insert them in the post too. I opened your attached for this. John


Beautiful loco....but why is the US flag reversed?
Looks really strange


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Beautiful loco....but why is the US flag reversed?
> Looks really strange


I wondered that too! When I first saw one of these "reverse" flags on another locomotive a few years ago..but it turns they arent actually backwards afterall, they are being displayed properly and correctly, because:

http://www.usflag.org/flagpatch.html

http://www.marlowwhite.com/faq/f-why-is-the-flag-patch-reversed.html


Air Force 1:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ea7Z3VVZVBk/Tz9kmxyPYiI/AAAAAAAAHfA/FfjIO2ivDvU/s1600/flags-left.jpg

http://a.abcnews.com/images/Politics/AP_presidential_motorcade_air_force_one_jt_141226_16x9_992.jpg

Scot


----------

